
Reasons I love open source - jhibbets
https://opensource.com/article/18/11/reasons-love-open-source
======
tannhaeuser
It's nice you enjoy learning on github; just be aware it's another data silo
that blocks indie search crawlers [1].

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18413684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18413684)

